# FREE EMC calculator app for iPhone and Android



## WoodGoddess (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey Lumberjocks and Janes!!! Guess what?!

Wagner Meters just launched a new wood EMC calculator!

WoodH2O

You can calculate EMC and troubleshoot wood moisture related problems. The app also has a simple resource center for woodworking, flooring, and manufacturing. Its technical resources are ideal for the more experienced woodworkers because they have placed the Actual Specific Gravity table in it and have provided a species specific gravity list for convenience.

The resource center is easy to navigate and provides information on how to deal with:

- Buckling
- Flooring cracks or gaps
- Checked finishes
- Crowning or cupping
- Adhesive failure
- Fuzzy grain
- End splits
- Sunken joints
- and more

The EMC calculator has a simple interface that is easy to use and navigate. It gives a quick and simple calculation of necessary temperature and relative humidity for equilibrium moisture content (EMC).

Check it out and download it to see for yourself. It's new and we would love some feedback. If you guys need anything in particular…just think of me as an "inside scoop" and I'll get in touch with the right persons for your interests, questions, or concerns posted here.

Cheers!!


----------

